# ATItool's successor



## ty_ger (May 18, 2009)

"To find the maximum overclock of our card we used a combination of ATITool's successor and our benchmarking suite."

-w1zzard

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH4890_TOP_SuperML/31.html

When will this successor program be available to the general public?


----------



## L|NK|N (May 18, 2009)

GPUTool (working name) will be amazing I assure you and will be available when it is complete.


----------



## ty_ger (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for the response and the link.


----------



## iStink (May 18, 2009)

i'm gonna tell you straight up, because a mod will eventually, your sig pic is WAY out of acceptable proportions lol.   

Don't say nobody warned ya


----------

